# WOOO HOOO!!! Back in the Game!



## Mr. Brightside (May 14, 2008)

Hey Now!

After a tragic filter failure and the loss of 4 yrs worth of work I'm back! Our 8th grade classroom has a 70gal tank up and running with 16 Tanganyika and Malawi specimens 

I just thought I would share that with some people who would appreciate the feeling.

Peace!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

what fish do you have from each lake?and they are all in one tank?what water parameters do you have?im kind of surprised no ones asked this yet.both lakes have very unique water parameters and usually keeping both tangs and malawi isn't recommended. thats why im curiouse to what you have for fish and water.thats cool you have a tank in your class room.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

fishwolfe said:


> what fish do you have from each lake?and they are all in one tank?what water parameters do you have?im kind of surprised no ones asked this yet.both lakes have very unique water parameters and usually keeping both tangs and malawi isn't recommended. thats why im curiouse to what you have for fish and water.thats cool you have a tank in your class room.


I don't see why there is such a stigma attached to mixing fish from the lakes... especially considering a majority of the fish are tank raised. As long as you're careful with the species choices they can mix well. Plus, its a chance to keep the more aggressive Tangs like trets or leleupi with other aggressive fish.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

just because a fish is tank raised doesn't mean it wouldn't benefit from proper water conditions.most people try to replicate the lakes with different buffers.that way the fish get to be the healthiest and have the best colors.i would also like to know which species are cohabitating with each other.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Darkside said:


> fishwolfe said:
> 
> 
> > what fish do you have from each lake?and they are all in one tank?what water parameters do you have?im kind of surprised no ones asked this yet.both lakes have very unique water parameters and usually keeping both tangs and malawi isn't recommended. thats why im curiouse to what you have for fish and water.thats cool you have a tank in your class room.
> ...


It's great to see both you guys agree on this one...

I for one, have never seen a Cichlid tank that doesn't hold some potential risk...

I keep SA/CA fish so I have no clue about any stocking suggestions for this tank... I just think it's darn cool that you are keeping a Cichlid tank in your classroom... I would have went to class more often if I had a fish tank to stare at...


----------

